

Leading NoSQL Database Vendors Couchbase, MongoDB, and DataStax Lock Horns - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/leading-nosql-database-vendors-couchbase-mongodb-and-datastax-lock-horns

======
phact
Shane, can you qualify / document what you mean by "By default, Cassandra
writes are not durable"? Thanks.

